# Lab result questions



## zaketaz (Jul 28, 2011)

12 years ago I was diagnosed with Hosimotos, my thryoid levels were off the chart -they were over 400. My doctor counldn't understand how I was functioning, let alone raise a son. So this has been an ongoing battle for me they are constantly changing my medication. Recently I have seen 2 different Dr and the labs are different and the docs say 2 different things

I have recently had my TSH 3 and TSH 4 levels done, I had them done at 2 different offices and they have conflicting numbers, or I think they do, does someone else have any idea.

One office had the free T4 done and the TSH
Free T4= .9 range is .7-1.5
TSH= 1.19 range is .34- 4.82
this Doctor said I was in the normal range
(this was done on a Thursday)

The following Tuesday I went to my other Dr who did different tests they are-
T-3, free= 2.6 range is 2.3-4.2
TSH,3rd Generation= 9.02 range is .40-4.50
Thyroid Peroxidase AB= >1000 range is <35
Throglobulin AB= >3000 range is <20
THis Doctor said I was still high and upped my dose of levothryoxin, What are the differences in the TSH 3, 4, free, ect...

Any info would be most grateful


----------



## Joolzy (May 29, 2011)

Hiya!

wow poor you, your antibodies are outrageously high! Have you ever had any other testing? Uptake scan, ultrasound etc?? I don't know what a 3rd gen tsh is but i'm sure someone else will chime in!

how do you feel? Any symptoms at the moment?

Take care joolzy x x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zaketaz said:


> 12 years ago I was diagnosed with Hosimotos, my thryoid levels were off the chart -they were over 400. My doctor counldn't understand how I was functioning, let alone raise a son. So this has been an ongoing battle for me they are constantly changing my medication. Recently I have seen 2 different Dr and the labs are different and the docs say 2 different things
> 
> I have recently had my TSH 3 and TSH 4 levels done, I had them done at 2 different offices and they have conflicting numbers, or I think they do, does someone else have any idea.
> 
> ...


Stick with the Tuesday doc. FREE T3 is your active hormone and you are low. I am glad this doctor raised your levothyroxin. And as you know, your TSH is quite high.

You do need to get a sonogram or RAIU. You have really really high TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419


----------

